# Frozen Bubba...



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

How many people around here have had one of the frozen Bubba Burgers? They are simply great! A real miracle of modern science! Who would've thought you can throw a 1 inch thick frozen burger on a grill or skillet and have a fully-cooked, absolutely delicious burger in about 5 minutes?

I like the ones with the sweet Vidalia onions in them.....if you haven't tried them, you MUST!! Since I made some for some friends of mine, they are hooked too!!

How 'bout it? Am I alone on this one? Has anyone tried them?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've never even heard of them. Honestly, I opened this expecting to find a joke.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

http://www.bubba-burger.com/

Although we only just got rustlers over here... Mmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

croatan said:


> I've never even heard of them. Honestly, I opened this expecting to find a joke.


Oh, my my.......You have yet to live in glorious burger contentment yet, my friend!

Now I'm not sasying that they're the end-all/be-all. But for convenience, and something quick, they're the best I've found. I've given up making patties at home and pre-freezing them for use later. It's just too easy to grab one of these and just "go".

Alberson's carries them, so go and pick up a box. Get the ones with the Sweet Vidalia onions inside. They are better, in my opinion, but the regular ones are good too. They''re about $6.99 or $7.99 a box. You get 6 1/3 pound, 1-inch thick pieces of pure all-beef heaven.

Just be damn sure to follow the directions on the package: Throw it on the grill or skillet, let it sit, do not press it, and then flip one time. That's it! About 5 or 6 minutes from freezer to plate.

The flavor and texture is most impressive.....last party I threw everyone was commenting on them. And no one would believe that they came frozen and went straight to the grill with them..... 

What's also pretty good with them is to put some (ahem...) "BUTT RUB" seasoning on them; and a bit of swiss/cheddar cheese. Then you have my patented "Bubba-Butt-Cheese Burgers". 

Seriously good stuff.....! The kids always ask for them....!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Yuck! Onions! u


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I see these all the time in the frozen food case at Food Lion. I always passed on them because of being a frozen patty. Now I've changed my mind. Thanks.


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

They're OK if there's nothing else to eat. IMO the only really good thing going for them is that they're fast and easy. I got them from time to time just for the convenience...


----------

